# Phragmipedium besseae var flava



## Ayreon (Nov 15, 2007)

First flower from this plant. I like it very much!


----------



## cdub (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautious!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice. You are so fortunate to have one bloom. None of mine are doing much. At least I have 6-7 hybrids in bud.


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 15, 2007)

I got this from a friend half a year ago. It didn't look happy at all... and now see what happened. I think it likes me


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 15, 2007)

Fantastic. I agree, it must like you. :smitten:


----------



## Candace (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 15, 2007)

Love it - can't wait for mine to bloom!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 15, 2007)

That is so gorgeous! I haven't seen a photo of the flava form before. Your photography skills are first rate, too! :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2007)

Ayreon said:


> I got this from a friend half a year ago. It didn't look happy at all... and now see what happened. I think it likes me



I think it likes you a lot!!!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2007)

Love the color. the second picture is just great.


----------



## Magicboy (Nov 15, 2007)

Very Nice!

Grattis!

:clap:


----------



## gore42 (Nov 15, 2007)

Very nice indeed, and great photos!

- Matt


----------



## Yang (Nov 15, 2007)

impressive color and very nice shots!


----------



## tan (Nov 16, 2007)

nice color...


----------



## Nikolaus (Nov 17, 2007)

Mine is in flower too, I hope to make a picture óf it tomorrow. Can somebody tell me, why my flava is flowering and the normal besseae, that stands right next to the flava is growing bigger and bigger, but does´nt flower.
Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## Emmanuel (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi!

very nice flowers and pictures. The first one with the back light is really unusual, and the effect is nice!! The black background pics are also nice but more classical!

As for the flower itself, it is also a very good quality for a first time bloomer !!! GOOD JOB ! The next flowers (not on this spike) should be greater and greater...

For the cultural part : in my experience, besseae(s) were always easy to grow and to flower. I think (I may be wrong) that when you have difficulties with it, you should repot it. It's always a benefit to the plant !

thank you for the pictures !


----------



## Gilda (Nov 18, 2007)

Ayreon said:


> I got this from a friend half a year ago. It didn't look happy at all... and now see what happened. I think it likes me



Indeed it does like you ! Congratulations , it's a beauty !:clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2007)

Wonderful... GReat photos...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of my besseae are in bod/spike but the flavums aren't doing much. How is the weather in Europe? Warmer than usual?


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 20, 2007)

I grow mine in a greenhouse in the basement..haha.. yes I'm probably the only lunatic that built a greenhouse in my basement, but the plants are happy. The greenhouse makes it easy to control temprature, air flow and humidity. In the summer I have between 20C and 28C, and in the winter 16C to 24C. Humidity around 75%. Every single Phrag I have is flowering now or has been flowering within the passed month.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

Every one!?! I wish I could say that; I have about 9 in spike/bud/bloom.  Maybe in a few years...


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, I don't have that many.. only 6...
But I have hundreds of Paphs


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2007)

It's still a good record to have all in bloom near the same time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2007)

Ayreon said:


> I grow mine in a greenhouse in the basement..haha.. yes I'm probably the only lunatic that built a greenhouse in my basement...


Not anymore. As of this Fall, I now have one also. At lease if you can call an enclosed growing space a greenhouse...


----------



## Ayreon (Nov 21, 2007)

I think I posted this on the forum right after I had built it.
It's a lot more crowded in there now 
http://www.progart.com/foto/orkide/house.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, w/ the crazy columns. It's sure to get more crowded but don't worry that way it's more natural, like the jungle!


----------

